

Axiis - Flex/Flash data visualization framework - martian
http://www.axiis.org/

======
itodd
Looks attractive. I'd rather not have the flash overhead (loading...). That's
why we use flot for our dashboard.

<http://code.google.com/p/flot/>

------
kqr2
Does anyone know if Axiis or the Degrafa framework which it depends upon
require the non-free components from the Flex Builder Professional edition?

~~~
ghempton
All you need is the Flex SDK. It is not entirely open source, but it is free
to use.

~~~
teej
I was able to compile it on the command line using the Flex SDK with:

    
    
        compc -namespace http://axiis src/manifest.xml  -o bin/text.swc -include-classes org.axiis.DataCanvas -source-path src/ -include-libraries libs/DegrafaLibrary.swc

------
mahmud
Had to go with Raphael.js for our dashboard though.

------
tvon
Looks nice, the samples don't respond well to printing though.

